# Cassie Pheasant Hunting in Kansas



## Pilgrim123

She's quite the worker, isn't she?! It's great to see a golden doing what they were bred to do.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Great video!!!! Had a pheasant hunt planned in North Dakota in a month but work took care of that for me.


----------



## jayp

That's a great video!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video.


----------



## nolefan

LOVE!!! I'm not familiar with upland at all - awesome to see how steady Cassie was while you were shooting. Great video.


----------



## Sweese

nolefan said:


> LOVE!!! I'm not familiar with upland at all - awesome to see how steady Cassie was while you were shooting. Great video.


Steadiness to wing and shot is probably the hardest to train but I love the safety it creates for her in the field. Steadiness is also so key in keeping them from running through barb wire fences. I never let her cross a fence until I am there to help.


----------



## ArchersMom

Your video got me so amped up for pheasant hunting! I didn't get to go at all last year, but today is the first day. Too bad I have to wait until Thursday. My youngest hasn't had any upland experience yet, but I know she'll love it


----------



## nolefan

Pilgrim123 said:


> It's great to see a golden doing what they were bred to do.


I wish more people understood this. Pure magic to be walking outdoors on a brisk day with a good dog and the icing on the cake to see them taking joy in their job. This video makes me feel like both my dog and I are missing out.


----------



## kellyguy

Awesome. Once upon a time we had pheasant hunting in Ohio.


----------



## Helo's Mom

This brings back a lot of memories of pheasant hunting with my Ex and our Brittanies. My goldens were never interested in putting a pheasant in their mouth but the brittanies lived to hunt. I absolutely loved watching them work.  Thanks for this video.


----------



## gdgli

Nice video! I just love pheasant hunting and the dog work.


----------

